# Working in the Republic but living in Northern Ireland



## Dualtha (7 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I am considering moving to Belfast with my family later this year. My wife is originally from there. We are married with two children and own a house in the South.

I am considering commuting to and from Belfast 3 days a week and working from home for two days a week.

I am wondering what the tax implications would be in this type of situation? Also would things like Child Benefit be affected?

I was told that as I would be working and living here even though partially I would be entitled to child benefit payments and normal taxation, but I'm unsure.

It would be 50\ 50 residency so would I need to pay UK residency tax?
Thanks for any information.


----------



## Ann1 (7 Jun 2011)

Dualtha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering moving to Belfast with my family later this year. My wife is originally from there. We are married with two children and own a house in the South.
> 
> ...


Hi Dualtha
This link may help you with the taxation element of your question. To my knowledge you cannot claim Child Benefit from two European countries at the same time.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Dualtha (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks. I wouldn't be claiming child benefit in both countries just from the republic where I'll be paying tax AFAIK.


----------

